# 242 Title



## ThosMc (Jan 9, 2017)

I recently bought a 1970 GTO Conv barn find on ebay. The car is in rough shape and at some point had body parts replaced. My question is about the title. VIN # at the bottom of the windshield and on the NJ title starts with 242, but the title says "LEM" for the model. Is that correct for a '70? I know early GTO's were an option package, but by 1970 had already become it's own model. This is my first GTO so I am not aware of how it should appear on the title. There is every chance something shady happened over the years, but I just want to know if the title should say "GTO" or could "LEM" accurate. Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

Have owned numerous '66-71 Pontiac GTO's that the title listed the GTO's VIN, yet noted LeMans in the description. Nothing to be concerned about, the VIN number is what identifys the car.


----------



## ThosMc (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I figured that might be the situation, but wanted to hear from somebody that is more experienced with GTO's than I am. Looking forward to getting this one back on the road.


----------

